# Anybody use a tiller extension on your outboards?



## coreyltexas (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I wanted to introduce myself, I just joined the forum. I recently bought a 2009 Alumicraft 1540 with a 1980 Johnson 25hp outboard, finally got it out on the lake today for the first time for several hours of playing around and it ran great! But man is my back killing me from leaning over using the tiller has anyone made or bought a tiller extension on your jon boats? If so did it save your backs I need one about 30-36 inches to make it more comforatble and to be able to turn around frontwards in my seat.

Thanks


----------



## JMichael (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, 36"??? How far away do you have your seat from your motor? I've considered making a short extension for mine but haven't done it yet. If you make or buy one just be aware that the longer it is the less you'll be able to turn your motor before the end of the extension is sticking out over the side of the boat.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 6, 2013)

I made one for mine out of PVC and a rubber plumbing joint. I thought I had pictures but I'll have to try to take some. Mine probably runs 30"-36" in length and I'm going to run the kill switch to the end of the extension


----------



## coreyltexas (Mar 6, 2013)

Is the PVC strong enough? Im kind of leary I guess schedule 40 is pretty strong and light weight. And yeah 36" would put it in a perfect postion right in my left hand and be able to turn towards the front. I messured and the handle only sticks 12" from the transom to the end of the tiller handle because of the jack plate that is installed. The only drawback would be like bass n flats says and the handle would stick out and I would only be able to turn left unless I pick up on the handle! Guess thats the price to pay to ride in comfort. LOL I will post some pics tomorrow during the day to give you an idea.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 7, 2013)

I use a minn kota extension.they are reasonably inexpensive and no offence to anyone but they don't look like a cheapo diy job.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Mar 7, 2013)

I use a minnkota tiller extension for the outboard when running in stumpy areas, so I can see what is going on at water level in front of me. I have also done it when I have passengers that are blocking my view and during duck season running through timber in the dark. Not something I would want to do with the throttle opened wide up in timber, but in the middle of the lake I have done it from time to time. The extension is long enough that I can stand or sit at the middle bench seat, but I never sit down....if I sat down I can't see whats at water level ahead of me. As far as turning goes, all I have to do is lean forward a little and I can move the extension to either side. You can't really make sharp turns though, unless you step to either side of the boat to push the handle in that direction, but standing up I don't wanna make turns that are that sharp anyway. 
Chris


----------



## bleumunkie (Mar 7, 2013)

coreyltexas said:


> Is the PVC strong enough? Im kind of leary I guess schedule 40 is pretty strong and light weight. And yeah 36" would put it in a perfect postion right in my left hand and be able to turn towards the front. I messured and the handle only sticks 12" from the transom to the end of the tiller handle because of the jack plate that is installed. The only drawback would be like bass n flats says and the handle would stick out and I would only be able to turn left unless I pick up on the handle! Guess thats the price to pay to ride in comfort. LOL I will post some pics tomorrow during the day to give you an idea.



I've thought the same thing and from what I can find its fine unless it kinks. I believe I have previously read someone who ran a broom handle through the middle to avoid that scenario


----------



## sr71 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just another option...
I use the Helmsmate TE - Extendable 18" - 24" for my 14' tinny. They also make other sizes fixed and extendable. Here is a site for reference---> https://www.ironwoodpacific.com/store/p/467-HelmsMate-Outboard-Tiller-Extension-Handles.aspx
Have fun.


----------



## coreyltexas (Mar 7, 2013)

I found a Helmsmate 30" for 20 bucks online but also saw some with a u-joint, I was wondering how those work? Iwas also thinking of converting to stick steer anybody done that? I dont want to take up much space.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2013)

Your questions on tiller extensions can be answered better by going to www.customgheenoe.com and looking around in there. The stick steer question as well. Stick steer and tiller extensions are a way of life with these boats. Those guys mainly use PVC but a search will reveal tons of pics and different ways of doing it.


----------

